# Anyone use a Fluval C series power filter?



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

I just saw these for the first time tonight. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

Finally found a review online.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230179

the guy actually likes it over the Aquaclears.

(the review covers about 3 months 0f use)


----------



## Dendryte (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a C3 on a 20 gallon, but I just moved it over to my 40 gal. I have a whisper 4 on the same tank, but I'm looking to switch to a canister.

My impression of C3 is that it did a good job. I had it way overstocked for it to be adequately rated. I've had trouble in the past with bio-wheels, so I'm not fond of them.

Pros:
I thought it was quiet. 
Did a good job filtering a heavy load.
Easy to clean (everything just fits right in)
Can make your own media.

Cons:
I had to buy an extension piece which I could only find from the supplier (12 bucks with shipping)
The replacement media isn't widely available (it's new, but not that new)
I had trouble taking off the skimmer end piece for cleaning. 

Instead of purchasing the foam pads, I just got a roll of matting, and I cut it to fit. It worked great. I don't like how all the newer filters require you to buy their special cartridges that are over priced.

Would I get another one? yeah, i would.


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you for the review.  



Dendryte said:


> I have a C3 on a 20 gallon, but I just moved it over to my 40 gal. I have a whisper 4 on the same tank, but I'm looking to switch to a canister.
> 
> My impression of C3 is that it did a good job. I had it way overstocked for it to be adequately rated. I've had trouble in the past with bio-wheels, so I'm not fond of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## zoowee (Feb 13, 2013)

*fluval c3*

I've been using the fluval c3 for a week now in my 30 gallon half moon aquarium. I love it for the 5 stages of filtration, adjustable water flow and that it is quiet. all i hear is the water flowing


----------



## marko d (Nov 5, 2012)

I really like my C3. I've been using it since last May on a 20g long. It's quiet, good (adjustable) flow, good options for media. Does really well on my tank. And it looks 'nice' on the side of my 20. Not a main selling point but, hey.

My only issues are the availability of media, and staying on top of keeping the sponges clean. The bio-screen on mine seems to get clogged up easily. Media isn't cheap, so scrub those sponges w/ dirty tank water. but on that amazon web site there is good deals on the stage 1 pads. Only LFS that carries any C series media only has carbon. 

I'd buy this again, no doubt. I might have bought a C4 tho, just cuz! Probably will for any future tanks. Unless I try canisters.
If you have any questions, I'd be really happy to try and answer them.


----------



## Paul1792 (Aug 30, 2013)

*Fluval C series is the best*

I have a C4 on my 29 gallon and a C3 plus an AquaClear 50 on my 38 gallon. Both filters represent the best on the market but the C series five stage filtration vs 3 stage for the aquaclear makes a world of difference in terms of crystal clear polished water that makes the fish look like they are swimming in air.

The AquaClear does not have a polishing pad. This means you can just rinse the "brick" sponge in aquarium water and rarely have to change it. However, unless you use tightly packed floss or blue bonded polishing pad in lieu of carbon, you will get clear water ..... but not the polished look of using a canister filter like the Fluval C series give you.

I use the bio-max type stuff from the factory in both for beneficial bacteria. Carbon is a waste and not needed. For chemical filtration, I use SeaChem Purigen.

I don't by factory inserts. In my Fluval C's, I get crystal clear polished water by using cut to fit Acurel debris reducing pad followed by cut to fit Aquatic Life a00 micron non-woven polishing pad

Amazon.com: Aquatic Life Media Non-Woven White Pad for Aquarium Filter, 100-Micron: Pet Supplies

Amazingly, Petsmart Pensacola sells it for $10 when amazon wants $13. It works miracles but clogs fast and cannot be rinsed because the debris is so fine it becomes embedded in the pad. The cut to fit pads cost about 35 cents per application ..... and I change them weekly. A small price to pay for awesome clear polished water that makes both my aquariums look like a "showplace."

Also, on all three filters, I use the Fluval Edge pre-filter sponge. And, I do use and recommend the extension tube for the Fluval C3 mentioned above.


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

My girlfriend has been running a C2 on her 10 gallon neo tank for about 18 months now. There have been no issues with it so far. She uses a Fluval edge prefilter on it as well. As mentioned you can customize the filtration in this a bit more than some other HOB filters.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Have one on my shrimp tank for almost a year, and it has performed as expected. Quiet, good flow, easy to maintain. I have a sponge prefilter on the intake, so I don't have the media issues others have mentioned.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I really like the c series and the u series because they give better straight forward filtration. 

The c3 is great for several reasons, multi stage filtration with almost no bypass, completely customizable, and a lot of space for your media of choice. Though the replacement media and sponges aren't widely available, it's better to customize and use what you want for them. Bleach bathes to a long way in the realm of sponges as well. In myne I used all bio media with the stock sponges. Never carbon. It's super quiet, reliable and easy to clean. 

And the u series is about the same but internal and not as bad of an eye sore as some of the others produce. While there is not a lot of room for media, it does give the option of a spray bar or upper and lower outflow heads.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been running one on my 10g dirt tank with no real complaints other than the sponge over the drip tray gets clogged pretty quick. I would Definetly recommend it over the aqua clear.


----------



## rottincorps (Oct 14, 2013)

I've had a fluval c4 on my 75g that has been working good. It took a few days before quieting down but other wise has been solid. Only hob I've ever had though so can't compare to other units.


----------

